# Bags for cheese in Canada?



## baconator (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello, Im looking to find a bottom load zip seal bags for a  VS-280 sealer  (http://www.sorbentsystems.com/vac_sealer_pics.html)

Im smoking cheese and selling at market but would like a reusable bag for the customer to use. To ship from the states to canada is pricy!!

cheers!


----------



## dave turner (Nov 22, 2012)

http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/About_Us.html                           Hope this helps.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 22, 2012)

Like Dave said, call Lori at VSU I bet she can help!

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------

